# Drunk paxholes are rating killers



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

As you may know I am new. First 3 weeks I did mostly airport, early morning, and weekday afternoon city which seems to be out of towners. First 3 weeks 90 rides and a 4.97 rating with 0 problems. Maybe I was just lucky. Thursday and Friday I decided to do the crazy bar crowd. 18 rides in 2 days. 1 threw up on car, 1 threw up after they got out of car, 2 were mad that I didn't have water for them, 1 was mad that i turned down a road when gps clearly said to turn there, 1 was mad because she was late for work when it was her fault for leaving 10 min bwfore when it takes 18 min to get there, and 1 was mad that I don't have an iPhone charger. My rating went from 4.97 to 4.83. I was professional and polite on all rides and there were no navigation problems. I now see why everyone calls them paxholes.

I no longer care about my rating and I am starting to get into the you get a 3 for no tip mentality.


----------



## Boom611 (Nov 8, 2016)

Gwoae said:


> As you may know I am new. First 3 weeks I did mostly airport, early morning, and weekday afternoon city which seems to be out of towners. First 3 weeks 90 rides and a 4.97 rating with 0 problems. Maybe I was just lucky. Thursday and Friday I decided to do the crazy bar crowd. 18 rides in 2 days. 1 threw up on car, 1 threw up after they got out of car, 2 were mad that I didn't have water for them, 1 was mad that i turned down a road when gps clearly said to turn there, 1 was mad because she was late for work when it was her fault for leaving 10 min bwfore when it takes 18 min to get there, and 1 was mad that I don't have an iPhone charger. My rating went from 4.97 to 4.83. I was professional and polite on all rides and there were no navigation problems. I now see why everyone calls them paxholes.
> 
> I no longer care about my rating and I am starting to get into the you get a 3 for no tip mentality.


So 7 out of 18 were mad!
The effects of alcohol!


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

Welcome to Uber!


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

Goduckies said:


> Welcome to Uber!


It was actuslly lyft but same difference.



Boom611 said:


> So 7 out of 18 were mad!
> The effects of alcohol!


Yeah those were the visibly mad ones. Probably. 1 or 2 others that just didn't say anything.


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh lyft passenger's are even worse!


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Gwoae said:


> As you may know I am new. First 3 weeks I did mostly airport, early morning, and weekday afternoon city which seems to be out of towners. First 3 weeks 90 rides and a 4.97 rating with 0 problems. Maybe I was just lucky. Thursday and Friday I decided to do the crazy bar crowd. 18 rides in 2 days. 1 threw up on car, 1 threw up after they got out of car, 2 were mad that I didn't have water for them, 1 was mad that i turned down a road when gps clearly said to turn there, 1 was mad because she was late for work when it was her fault for leaving 10 min bwfore when it takes 18 min to get there, and 1 was mad that I don't have an iPhone charger. My rating went from 4.97 to 4.83. I was professional and polite on all rides and there were no navigation problems. I now see why everyone calls them paxholes.
> 
> I no longer care about my rating and I am starting to get into the you get a 3 for no tip mentality.


College students are worse ratings killers.Even nice ones will ding you because, well, they can.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Gwoae said:


> As you may know I am new. First 3 weeks I did mostly airport, early morning, and weekday afternoon city which seems to be out of towners. First 3 weeks 90 rides and a 4.97 rating with 0 problems. Maybe I was just lucky. Thursday and Friday I decided to do the crazy bar crowd. 18 rides in 2 days. 1 threw up on car, 1 threw up after they got out of car, 2 were mad that I didn't have water for them, 1 was mad that i turned down a road when gps clearly said to turn there, 1 was mad because she was late for work when it was her fault for leaving 10 min bwfore when it takes 18 min to get there, and 1 was mad that I don't have an iPhone charger. My rating went from 4.97 to 4.83. I was professional and polite on all rides and there were no navigation problems. I now see why everyone calls them paxholes.
> 
> I no longer care about my rating and I am starting to get into the you get a 3 for no tip mentality.


You should know paxholes can see your rating immediately


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> You should know paxholes can see your rating immediately


You mean when I rate them, they know?


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Gwoae said:


> You mean when I rate them, they know?


maybe. If they don't drive much and they just saw their rating drop after the drive they know you did it. Now they can use the app to give you a one star.

So down rating them ONLY helps other drivers and directly costs you. The self serving thing to do u fortunately is give all riders 5 stars to avoid retaliatory ratings. There are multiple ways uber and lyft could fix this system but they can't be bothered.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

You needa have personality to drive the bar crowd, their out having fun and if you have a good chat you'll get 5 stars.

I've never gotten a puker and this past 3-4 months I've been driving the bar crowd. I hope you don't go to downtown and pickup drunks, the worst mingle there.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Gwoae said:


> You mean when I rate them, they know?


If they look. They have to actually be looking for their rating. 
Even if they open app again to request another UBER, the rating is not right there in from of them. 
So I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## Dchap08 (Jul 29, 2017)

I like to remind people that we also get to rate the passengers, and their low rating makes it harder to get rides. I ignore anyone under a 4.8 unless it's a decent surge.
It goes both ways.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

They come very nice below 4.0, 5 stars and guaranteed tips.


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

I would almost want to pick up a 3.8 to see how bad it really is.


----------



## Dchap08 (Jul 29, 2017)

Haha. That would be tempting just to see wtf is wrong with that chick.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Gwoae said:


> You mean when I rate them, they know?





Gwoae said:


> I would almost want to pick up a 3.8 to see how bad it really is.


I tried that once. Took an suv trip with a hoodrat (she was white). Back and forth and back and forth from hotel to her new roach infested "home". 250$ net in 3 hours of work and leas than 30 miles. The only reason she was rated so low is because she is a hoodrat and dumb as doornails. Low rated pax are not always assholes. Sometimes they are well manered people but sport a VERY low i.q.....


----------



## MonkeyTOES (Oct 18, 2016)

Must be a mad city you are working in.



Dchap08 said:


> I like to remind people that we also get to rate the passengers, and their low rating makes it harder to get rides. I ignore anyone under a 4.8 unless it's a decent surge.
> It goes both ways.


Same here. I used to care when I have low feedback count because 1 star could affect me a lot but now I'm way past it so getting a few 1 stars mean nothing.

Now I'm picky af. No to pool and no to pax with lower then 4.8.


----------

